# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Hỏi về dao tiện gỗ CNC

## dungvu.129

Chào các bác,
Em đang đang sử dụng dao tiện gỗ CNC loại này:

Dùng cả năm rồi thấy cũng khá ổn, chỉ mỗi tội hơi đắt.
Gần đây thấy 1 số hãng giới thiệu loại dao này:

Em chưa dùng bao giờ, không biết có ổn lắm không?
Có bác nào dùng rồi thì cho nhận xét giúp em với.
Em tiện trụ cầu thang nên sản phẩm có hình dáng như thế này:

----------

garynguyen

----------


## suu_tam

Các bác tiện gỗ ngon lành dùng dao này được. Chứ như em nhà tiện gỗ pallet thỉnh thoảng lại có đinh to bự. Nếu mà dùng dao này thì đắt hơn là tiền công thợ.



> 


Dao này họ đang bán giá bao nhiêu vậy bác? Giá chắc khoảng 100-200k hay đắt hơn ạ?



>

----------


## anhcos

> 


Mấy cái núm này bác tiện xong thì chạm hay kiểu gì thế bác?

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Mấy cái núm này bác tiện xong thì chạm hay kiểu gì thế bác?


Chạy bằng máy phay tay đó anh. nhanh và đẹp hơn chạy trên máy cnc

----------


## dungvu.129

> Các bác tiện gỗ ngon lành dùng dao này được. Chứ như em nhà tiện gỗ pallet thỉnh thoảng lại có đinh to bự. Nếu mà dùng dao này thì đắt hơn là tiền công thợ.
> 
> 
> Dao này họ đang bán giá bao nhiêu vậy bác? Giá chắc khoảng 100-200k hay đắt hơn ạ?


Mấy dao này giá đắt lắm.
Loại lưỡi dao kia thì ngoài thị trường thấy bán khoảng 1 triệu đến 1.2 triệu 1 lưỡi.
Loại có cả thân kia thì rẻ hơn chút, thấy báo khoảng 700 đến 800 ngàn 1 chiếc.

Bác có chỗ nào bán rẻ hơn thì giới thiệu cho em với.

----------


## dungvu.129

> Mấy cái núm này bác tiện xong thì chạm hay kiểu gì thế bác?


Em dùng mũi làm hạt tròn để phay đó.

----------

anhcos

----------


## dungvu.129

Em mới mua được mớ dao tiện gỗ CNC thanh lý.
Bác nào cũng sử dụng dao như em thì liên hệ nhé.
Zalo: 0948288925

----------


## sieunhim

Loại dao v này e cũng đang xài ngon nhưng đúng là giá hơi chát. Bác có thể sử dụng dao 3 lá ý. Nhưng đòi hỏi mài phải tốt ko thì sản phẩm tệ lắm

----------


## dungvu.129

> Loại dao v này e cũng đang xài ngon nhưng đúng là giá hơi chát. Bác có thể sử dụng dao 3 lá ý. Nhưng đòi hỏi mài phải tốt ko thì sản phẩm tệ lắm


Chào các Bác,
Hàng tháng em đang nhập dao tiện gỗ CNC lưỡi hợp kim về để nhà dùng và chia sẻ với rất nhiều anh em đang dùng máy tiện gỗ CNC.
Vì là cùng chia sẻ cho anh em cùng ngành nên giá mềm hơn so với thị trường rất nhiều.
Bác nào đang sử dụng các dao này thì tham khảo thử xem ạ.

----------

cnclaivung

----------

